# What makes a good Synopsis?



## Cockneyjay (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I've recently finished my 120,000 word novel and I'm wondering what size a synopsis would have to be for a novel of that length? Also do I need to describe every single plot point and scene or is it just a case of giving a general outline?

I realise that perhaps every agent / publisher has different preferences but what tends to be the best way to write up a good synopsis that really grabs the readers attention. Any tips on this subject would be really useful.

Thanks in advance,

Jay


----------



## terrib (Nov 15, 2010)

About 3-5 pages...and no, do not describe every single plot...your synopsis should *not* be a play-by-play or even chapter breakdown of your book. It should never say something like, Chapter one begins with...It should be a retelling of your story...a short version of your story. 

Show the conflicts and challenges faced by your characters...what is keeping your characters apart or bringing them together? how is the crime solved? who killed whom? etc...do not leave any unanswered questions in your synopsis. 

Make your synopsis as strong as your book...take your time and let the scenes move the story forward for you...this seems hard to do in only a few pages....but you can do it.. good luck!


----------



## Arman_Khodaei (Jan 12, 2011)

You want your synopsis to chapter the feeling of your book while going over the majority of major scenes and introducing the key players. Think of it as the short story version of your 120,000 word book. It needs to capture the same visceral impact that your book does. 3-5 pages sounds good to me.


----------



## Ditch (Jan 12, 2011)

There is a free online book about getting published, I downloaded it and will look for it. He strongly suggests that your entire pitch to an editor be just one page, three paragraphs at the most. Being economical with words is a sign of a strong writer in his opinion. The amazon Breakthrough Novel Award only allows three hundred words in their pitch, so you really have to condense things, boil them down to what is necessary and catch their attention. (They also want a biography as most agents do.) They accept 2,500 entries in the adult fiction genre from these pitches, you then send the first few hundred words, then the first three chapters. They then choose a few hundred to review the entire manuscript.

I know that it is very hard to try and boil your great work down to a few hundred words, how can you possibly do this and give it justice? But, put yourself in the place of an agent who receives hundreds of them a week. The sheer volume make make them throw away a letter several pages long. Of course, I'm not yet published so I'm no expert.


----------



## terrib (Jan 12, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong...but I thought a pitch and a synopsis were completely different things....or at least that is what an agent told me.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 12, 2011)

terrib said:


> Correct me if I am wrong...but I thought a pitch and a synopsis were completely different things....or at least that is what an agent told me.


 
Generally speaking a pitch and a synopsis are different. A pitch is usually verbal, _very_ short. A synopsis is written, also short.

_Fiction Factor_ published one of my articles on writing a synopsis (Link: *Writing a Novel Synopsis*) It gives the basics on writing a brief synopsis. One thing to remember is shorter is usually better--but each publisher/agent may have individual tastes spelled out in their guidelines.

Some folks claim writing a synopsis more challenging than writing the novel itself.


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jan 17, 2011)

It also depends on what a particular publisher/ editor wants. Some may require a step by step breakdown of the plot that may go up to 5 pages, while others want it with just a page. research your publishers.


----------

